# Front Bumper removal..any clues?



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi All,
the front bumper on my 2000 B584 Classic needs a repaint due to previous owner mis-judgements!

I intend to remove the bumper and have it painted at a body shop where they can put it through a spray booth and oven.

Has anyone removed this (rather large) bumper?

Any advice gratefully absorbed.

Clemmo.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I have found over a number of years that if you contact Hymer about a particular problem or way of doing things, they can be very helpful.

Try sending an email describing what you want to do to: [email protected].

Mike


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

So so easy!!!

Just two bolts at the bottom..
two concealed behond the number plate and two screws into the wheel arch.
But boy does it seem big when its in your hands!!

All re-fitted now after a fresh coat of metallic grey.

Looks the dogs

Clemmo


----------

